# Universities in Dubai



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

I believe that most teachers in this forum are teaching high-schools over there. I am actually offered an assistant professorship over there in Canadian University of Dubai. The pay is nice. But I have other concerns. Any advice would be very much appreciated.

1. Is Dubai economically still the same after the financial crisis? I mean, this queston is indirectly related to my job over there. I am just concerning about the possibility that if Dubai is going downward economically, then less expats will stay there and hence less students will be enrolled in universities. So, it may kill the prospects of my university and hence my future.

2. About the accomodation, if I want to rent a1-person studio, I am wondering about the cost of it. Can I get it by 5k-6k dirhams per month? I dont need a fancy one, just a functional one is fine. it would be best if it is close to the metro system and also close to other expats who are around my age (26) and also single. In that way, probably I can make friends easier.

3. They have sent me the contract already. Is there any thing I need to probe into more carefully? One thing which is quite strange is the following: 

The university may from time to time, issue, amend or re-issue policies and procedures pertaining to the better conduct of its business. It is the duty of all staff to know, abide, and be governed by these policies. Should there be a difference between the employment contract, and the CUD's policies and procedure contained in the CUD's HR manual, the Manual will prevail.

Is it common in a job contract in Dubai?

Thanks all for any advice!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello there, I can't help feeling admiration that you are in the position to take your pick of jobs around the world.

I can't really offer any advice on the demand drivers specific for higher education but in the context of the regional economy, I feel that at the end of the day everything boils down to two factors:

1. The global demand and price of oil
2. The stability of the region

So, although Dubai, similar to the rest of the world, took a hell of a tumble and of course continues to have problems associated with the enormous govt. debt and oversupply of real estate, still enjoys a position as a regional business and service provision hub. If hospitality and traffic through the airport are any measure of economic growth, then Dubai is on the path to recovery, albeit at a modest pace, which I for one much prefer. Of course I have no idea what this means for the private and govt. Universities and I have to admit to a certain cynicism in the ability to relicate and subsequently sustain a tertiary education culture that other countries have taken centuries to build up. But this is not my area of expertise and the whole off-shore campus university phenomenon is an interesting one.


Regarding accommodation, you should easily be able to afford a studio flat within that price range in areas such as Discovery Gardens and International City however that won't be so convenient for commuting (and not that easy for the Metro either). I think though that you can also find something in that range at Tecom and even Dubai Marina (and there are plenty of threads on this topic that can give you much better information) and these places are better placed for access to public transport.

I note that the university is located very centrally, close to the Defense roundabout (or are we calling it Burj Khalifa interchange these days?) so perhaps Bur Dubai may be just as convenient and there I think you may be able to go for a 1 bedroom in one of the older buildings. Different lifestyle down there but still very active and lively.

Can't offer any opinion on the contract although I had a similar clause when my company in the UK came over all corporate and issued an employee handbook. However, you should bear in mind that the Ministry of Labour who is the arbiter in cases of employee disputes, will only pay attention to its contract in Arabic and English which is a much simpler document and you will be asked to sign when you are here as part of the processes to get you a residence visa. 

Having said that, it is possible that this has also changed


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I think reggie is being a bit pessimistic on what AED 5-6k a month will get you. 

That's plenty for a one bedroomed place in Dubai Marina or jlt although those areas aren't so convenient for your univerisity. Still commutable by metro though. Same goes for bur dubai one bedroomed places. 

You'd also get at least a studio (possibly a one bedroomed) flat in downtown area. You'd probably need to take a short taxi ride from there to uni. Also look at the tower blocks on SZR between the trade centre and burj Khalifa/defence roundabout. You might get somewhere within walking distance of the uni yet still close to plenty of action.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys for your reply. I was thinking that if I could not get any reply/help in this forum, then probably nobody would be willing to help me out in my daily life once I get there. So I appreciate all your replies here.

Yes, the quality of the uni over there is questionable, no doubt. So I am still hesitating whether I should accept the offer. I am imagining that since the unis there are unknown, I would have a hard time finding a job in other countries once I teach there..

Anyway,thanks all for your help.!


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

I am not sure if you have already accepted the offer, but your offer seems to be really good. you are just 26 and you are offered a job where you are willing to easily spend 5-6k for accomodation, for which you get very good accomodation for a person.lifestyle here in dubai is very good. i believe you have a nice future here. only that you might not get to a very good professor here because the quality of universities and research is comparitively low here.


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

I teach for a university-that-shall-remain-unnamed and here is what I think on the situation here.
First of all, I would worry about Canadian University of Dubai. It's a private university, and it is not that stable. Depending how many students they have, your job could be stable... or not.
All universities in the UAE will provide accomodation, or a housing allowance, and you can save some money by getting a cheaper apartment than your allowance. The standard allowance for single faculty members is AED 85,000 per year. Universities will also give you moving expenses of AED 30,000 at the beginning of your 3-year contract. Is it the case with you?
My second concern has to do with International City; that it is a really shoddy place, with hookers and overcrowded apartments, and depending on the building real problems in terms of A/C and sewage permanently under your window.


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

I would not worry about the wordings in your contract. There are all sorts of weird things and they do not mean much in the end!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

hhl103 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1. Is Dubai economically still the same after the financial crisis? I mean, this queston is indirectly related to my job over there. I am just concerning about the possibility that if Dubai is going downward economically, then less expats will stay there and hence less students will be enrolled in universities. So, it may kill the prospects of my university and hence my future.


[Canuck] It is a high income country. I am doing my MBA here in a British School. They 've got 1000 students more than any other centres. People don't pay income tax here so the tax they save if well invested goes to education.

In my view, Dubai is somewhat stable. There will be demand for education.



hhl103 said:


> 2. About the accomodation, if I want to rent a1-person studio, I am wondering about the cost of it. Can I get it by 5k-6k dirhams per month? I dont need a fancy one, just a functional one is fine. it would be best if it is close to the metro system and also close to other expats who are around my age (26) and also single. In that way, probably I can make friends easier.


[Canuck] Check Dubizzle.com to start with. There are tons of aps available. Don't worry about meeting expats, you will find them or they will find you LOL. There are websites and even this forum to guide you. I think your university is not that far from DIFC. There are tons of expats around that area....



hhl103 said:


> 3. They have sent me the contract already. Is there any thing I need to probe into more carefully? One thing which is quite strange is the following:
> 
> The university may from time to time, issue, amend or re-issue policies and procedures pertaining to the better conduct of its business. It is the duty of all staff to know, abide, and be governed by these policies. Should there be a difference between the employment contract, and the CUD's policies and procedure contained in the CUD's HR manual, the Manual will prevail.


[Canuck] You should probe everything and ask questions. I would for example ask what kind of things the CUD's HR manual can "legislate" on ? Can they overrule your benefits if there is a rule like "äbcd" in that manual? 

Does not harm to ask questions


----------

